# Which TV to buy



## pmoff (Jan 16, 2013)

dear All,

I want to purchase a 32 inch LED/LCD full HD/HD ready TV:
Please suggest a model my criteria are
Budget--around 30-35k
LED full HD preferable (what I learned is at 32 inch there is not much of difference btwn full HD and HD ready, is it so---but considering price difference I can go for full HD)
Accessing internet through LAN/PC connectivity (not fully smart TV)
Edge LED with low power consumption (any star rating available?)
and of course great picture quality, connectivity and all that regular stuff.

Thank you for your kind advice.


----------



## Minion (Jan 16, 2013)

^^Get Philips 32PFL6357/V7
Its a full HD Tv has very good connectivity,good panel,picture quality and sound quality.
OR
Samsung 32EH5000
Its full HD Tv 
OR
Samsung 32EH4800
Its HD Ready Tv with powerful speakers.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 17, 2013)

Have a look at 32EH5000, its a nice one for the price, but make sure that the dealer is not able to fetch more than 32k from you for it.
Apart from that if your budget allows then do have a look at Samsung 32ES5600 as well.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 17, 2013)

I am using a LG 32inch LCD full hd tv since last 3 years, and its a very good tv, in your case i would suggest 2 LG models which will fulfill ur requirements-

LG 32LS4600 and LG 32LS5700


----------



## munish51 (Jan 18, 2013)

Better to go with either philips or lg, in philips you can go with LED TV 81 cm or 32 inch HD Ready. There is a facility of enjoying video,photo & music playback via USB seamless connectivity with 3 HDMI inputs. The price of the tv is around 30k. Another good option for you is samsung UA32EH4000 led 32 inches hd television. Here is the link from where you can check out the reviews of the product - Samsung UA32EH4000 LED 32 inches HD Television - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## pmoff (Jan 18, 2013)

Dear all thank you for your suggestion.
Clearly I am not in favour of smart TVs as I am not for convergence, since in family we have different choices and preferences which can not be satiated at the same time with one tv set.
As for LG 32LS4600 and Samsung 32EH5000 I would prefer the LG one as :
it has an IPS panel
edge light led rather than backlight led
DLNA option
better connectivity feature
connecting to net thru LAN

However, can anyone tell me the power consumption of both the tvs and whether the USB and HDMI on the side of the LG panel and what advantage does DLNA has?


----------



## Minion (Jan 18, 2013)

^^Edge light is not better than backlit and IPS panel is not good as VA panels.

And please don't make power consuption  a big factor to choose led tvs.

DLNA is designed to act as a bridge between your various bits of kit, so you can watch a film from your PC on your big-screen TV, play an MP3 from your smartphone on your stereo, or send shots from the family photo album to your wireless printer via your tablet. Think of it as a kind of home cloud: it shouldn't matter where your media is or what device you're currently holding; with DLNA, whatever you want should come to wherever you are and whatever you're using.
As you might expect, DLNA hardware is designed to work on a home network. It doesn't matter whether that network is wired or wireless, although with Wi-Fi you'll need to ensure that your network has sufficient bandwidth for what you want to do.

Philips will provide you both good value and quality.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 18, 2013)

this is what i found regarding the backlight led vs edge light led

"This isn’t broadband versus dial up: there’s no clear cut victor here, and both types of LED TV tech have some major selling points. On the one hand, design obsessives itching to put their TV on the wall will appreciate edge lit screens. Those who simply want to get the best out of a Blu-ray and don’t care about how the TV looks may prefer the backlit approach"

IPS panel vs VA panel battle? check the below link

Panel type &ndash; VA vs IPS- The Times of India


----------



## Minion (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ IPS panel lacks good contrast ratios you can observe it if you watch both samsung and Lg tvs side by side.LG PQ will be dull in comparsion to Samsung due to lower contrast ratio.

Regarding edge lit and direct lit
Edgelit
Pros
Slim 
less power consuption but not significant
Cons
non uniform screen(budget models)
sound quality suffers from slimness

Directlet 
Pros
perfectly Uniform screen
Better sound quality 
Cons
thickness
consumes littlebit more power than edge lit

Budget edge lit are suitable for people who boast about slimness of their tvs but could sacrifice on PQ.
direct lit models are superior than edge lit models due to this Sony HX850 and Philips 9 series uses them.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ thanks for the update, never really went into these details when i bought mine


----------



## Minion (Jan 19, 2013)

^^welcome mate.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 19, 2013)

> IPS panel is not good as VA panels.
> 
> And please don't make power consuption a big factor to choose led tvs.


I agree with you mate on that


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 20, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^^ *IPS panel lacks good contrast ratios you can observe it if you watch both samsung and Lg tvs side by side.LG PQ will be dull in comparsion to Samsung due to lower contrast ratio*.
> 
> Regarding edge lit and direct lit
> Edgelit
> ...



Give me the right to disagree you on this..IPS panels are said to best among all all the panels in terms of contrast ratio, Check out this cnet review of all the panels 
LCD types: TN vs. VA vs. IPS - Feature - TVs - CNET Asia


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 20, 2013)

^

That's misleading. IPS TVs do actually have the worst contrast ratios. All IPS TVs without local dimming (and some even with local dimming) have 1000:1 or lower contrast. VA panel TVs have 2000:1 or more, some even have 5000:1 + contrast ratio. 

It's not brand dependent though, any IPS panel tv will have low contrast, be it LG or Panasonic or even Sony.


----------



## Minion (Jan 20, 2013)

Sam22 said:


> Give me the right to disagree you on this..IPS panels are said to best among all all the panels in terms of contrast ratio, Check out this cnet review of all the panels
> LCD types: TN vs. VA vs. IPS - Feature - TVs - CNET Asia



You can do side by side comparison of any tv with IPS panel and VA panel  you will know what I meant to say.There are lots of rumours floating regarding IPS being better.


----------

